

Announcing noteshare.io - jxxcarlson
http://www.noteshare.io

======
jxxcarlson
Noteshare.io is a platform for creating and distributing online notebooks:
lecture notes, homework problem sets, machine shop manuals, collections of
poetry and art. You name it. Supports mathematical notation (via LaTeX) and
easy-to-enter chemical formulas and reactions. Powered by asciidoctor.
Currently in beta test. Join with access code C7092.

